# Baw & Kokopelli Ladies Cycle Buddies



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: Its the start of something beautiful!!


----------



## LeaArr

Agreed!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lets Congratulate our :bfp:'s
Mariucha
Maccy
Still Waiting
Moose
Wishes
Pux


----------



## Reedy

:rofl:I'm so jumping on this band wagon x x x


----------



## moose

Baby dust for you all!


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks moose. I can't wait to see piccies of your bump!!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Moose x Congrats on your bump x


----------



## NickyT75

Yay our very own buddy thread! :) woohooo! x


----------



## mariucha77

Good luck to all of you. Samba you are next!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Moose & Marichua - Lovely to see you both!! :wohoo: Dont forget to drop by every now and then!!


----------



## maccy

Pux...??? What have i missed..hang on...


----------



## maccy

Yayyy Pux just seen it in Preg Test Gallery. Ah well done seems like we're having another month of good results. Come on the rest of you, fx for more BFP's very soon!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks maccy........ Im trying!! :rofl: But your storming ahead!! I need to get my :bfp: in 4 days so we get 1 day together in 1st trimester!!


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh Kerry we'll both be 11DPO by then so its possible we could make it! :happydance: x


----------



## Pux

I'll be hanging around for a little while (just until I'm sure the bean's gonna stick)
All I have to say is: Green Tea Frozen Yoghurt!!! I had one 4 weeks ago and have been addicted ever since! That's the only thing that I did differently this month. And I think I BDed a little more than usual...


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats Pux! I hope I can join you in about 2 weeks. I think I actually O'd on cd 10. We'll see tomorrow if ff gives me ch's. But again Congrats and have a H&H9M!


----------



## Reedy

Congrats Pux x 

had a lot of EWCM yesterday x does that mean I OV'd?? hope so, we bd'd wednesday night & last night 

I had every symptom going the last 2 cycles apart from sore boobies & got :bfn: or :witch: so this cycle the only symptom I'm looking for is sore jubblies because from reading on here that seems to be the big giveaway of a :bfp: everything else I shall dismiss
CD17 today x 

hows everyone else doing? x


----------



## mariucha77

Sambatiki said:


> Moose & Marichua - Lovely to see you both!! :wohoo: Dont forget to drop by every now and then!!

I'll never leave kokopelli's team! 

Now back to business, Samba :test:!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mari - Stop encouraging my problem!!! :rofl: Glad we still get to see you!

reedy - I would say you are OV-ing or gearing up too keep shagging baby!! :sex:

Mom2pne - Havent seen you in aaaages!! Where have you been? Good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Pux

Reedy: I'm not much of a CM girl.... I would rather pee on things! I luv sticks! I was temping too.. actually when I got my BFP I said to my husband: "Well at least I don't have to wake up at 6:30 on my days off!" But when the alarm went off at 6:30 to get my DH up, I just instictively grapped my thermometer and popped it in my mouth! Talk about a habit!!! I think I'll keep temping for a couple of weeks to make sure the LB sticks.

Samba: wait a couple of days before you test... you don't want to be pulling your hair out (like I did) trying to analyze lines!


----------



## moose

Bwhahaa, I would love to pee on sticks still....I just can't justify buying them! The urge to poas runs deep in this one.


----------



## FsMummy

whats team kokopelli?


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - I have been really good and STILL not POAS'd yet!!! 

FSmummy - We're a bunch of nutters!!! Kokopelli is a fertility god and our lucky charm!!! Feel free to join us!!!


----------



## Pux

FX Samba... I think the BFN thread users are lucky this month!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh I do hope so!!!! Although not too confident this cycle! Are you going to start a EVAP Queen of :bfp: journo??? I love the :bfn: its given me so many laughs!! I hope you'll be popping back!!


----------



## FsMummy

oh right i c. i'd love to join:happydance: where is everyone in thier cycle at the moment? im on cd16 and today and yesterday getting very strong positives on opks woohoo! only a cpl days and i'll be in the 2ww and hopefully on my way to a :bfp: hope everyone is doing well. has everyone had a nice weekend? i work weekends so crap 4 me but am excited because me and faith are making thomas the tank engine cakes 2mo :happydance::rofl::rofl: x:hug: x


----------



## Sambatiki

welcome to the kokopelli team FSmummy!! 

Im on the last few days of the 2ww but not feeling to confident as CP is open!!! Congrats on your +opk!!! I hope that you have managed to do lots of :sex:!! Good luck!!


----------



## NickyT75

Well it looks like number 7 wasnt my lucky cycle after all...

so... onwards & upwards eh? CD2 of cycle 8 - still time for my BFP before xmas! xx


----------



## Pux

Nicky: Isn't the number 8 lucky to asians? Santa is listening!
FSMum: Welcome!
Samba: Drink more Green Tea!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - A collegue brought some real green tea back from our far east office..... and I have to say it was REVOLTING!!!! :rofl: Have you got any other ideas that dont involve green tea??? 

Nicky - Yes eight is a very lucky number and this cycle will be great xmas pressie timing. :hug:

FSmummy - You have to get a ticker so we can see where you are!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies....just popped to see this thread...also SAMBA.....did you POAS this am!!!?:)


----------



## FsMummy

ooooh ok i'll go find a good ticker.......


----------



## Sambatiki

I love your new ticker its ace FSMUMMY

Gabrielle - No POAS for me today!!! :yipee: Im getting soooo good at staying away from the sticks :rofl: CP is now medium and open so I think the :witch: will be here soon :dohh: 

Good luck Ladies!!!


----------



## mariucha77

Samba I still have high hopes for you. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Mariucha Hows things with you?? I cant believe youre 17 weeks already!! Oh how times fly!!! 

CP is now high firm and open so I defo think that Im out :hissy: But Im hoping that cycle 7 is going to be super duper lucky for me. Plus its christmas so Santa cant ignore my list..... Forget the UGG Boots, I want a :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

Samba I've been around. Its just hard to post with my twins always getting into things. 

I'm still hoping for a :bfp: next week, but with ff and my body messing with my head it might be longer. I'll copy and paste what I'm talking about.



> If I add the stretchy ewcm that I had yesterday ff takes my ch's again. So I'm wondering when you think I O'd. FF originally said on cd 10. Then changed it to cd 13 and now I'm sure if I put the egwcm in and have a couple of more days of temps it will switch it to yesterday cd 16. TIA!

So I don't have a clue when I O'd. Was it cd 10, 13 or 16? So confused! :cry:
I could be 7 dpo or 4 dpo or even only 1 day. I'm hoping that I'm actually 7. I don't want to spend any more time in the 2ww then I thought I'd have too. YKWIM. 

Either way I'd still have an August baby!


----------



## LeaArr

I am bringing the kokopelli :dust: I have said this before, I want to be a BAW "auntie".


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - So glad you popped in!!! Ive no idea about FF sorry I cant help. Fingers crossed for 7dpo!! Good luck with a little LO. :dust:


----------



## Pux

Here's some lucky 8's for you! (I knew photography class would pay off for something!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3416_edited-1.jpg
File size: 78.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mariucha77

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks Mariucha Hows things with you?? I cant believe youre 17 weeks already!! Oh how times fly!!!
> 
> CP is now high firm and open so I defo think that Im out :hissy: But Im hoping that cycle 7 is going to be super duper lucky for me. Plus its christmas so Santa cant ignore my list..... Forget the UGG Boots, I want a :bfp: :rofl:

I know!!! I can't believe I'm starting the 5th month! now all the baby has to do is start moving so I can feel him properly!

Samba, if AF really comes, wait till it's over and start bding every single day and a day after a positive OPK. I definitely worked for me!!!
and start visiting all stores where Santa is, so he doesn't forget your wish. threat him if necessary!!


----------



## Reedy

Havent got a clue what dpo i am this month & I'm trying my hardest to go with the 'not bothered' approach x I always start off well but when I get towards AF arriving I turn in to some crazy sypmtom spotting mad woman :tease:


----------



## FsMummy

hey ladies. ff predicted o for 18th so guess im 1dpo today and in the 2ww woo hoo! my first 2ww! hope it goes quick.....


----------



## maccy

Hiya ladies, good luck for this cycle all of you!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Fsmummy - I hope that the wait goes quickly for you. Its the worst bit. Although you seem to be ALWAYS waiting for something whilst TTC!! GOOD LUCK :dust:

Reedy - Not long left until testing for you!! :yipee: Good Luck

Maccy - Thanks for the luck!! Lovely to see you in here


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> :rofl:I'm so jumping on this band wagon x x x

Me too!! :happydance:

I'm 8 dpo - come on IMPLANT BABY IMPLANT!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Havent got a clue what dpo i am this month & I'm trying my hardest to go with the 'not bothered' approach x I always start off well but when I get towards AF arriving I turn in to some crazy sypmtom spotting mad woman :tease:

That's okay Reedy this morning I asked DH to feel my boobs and see if they were heavier than normal. :dohh: He said, "Well, I don't know dear I haven't weighed them." :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Hi girls sorry I have been MIA for a while, i just needed a break, hope evryones OK xx


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Havent got a clue what dpo i am this month & I'm trying my hardest to go with the 'not bothered' approach x I always start off well but when I get towards AF arriving I turn in to some crazy sypmtom spotting mad woman :tease:
> 
> That's okay Reedy this morning I asked DH to feel my boobs and see if they were heavier than normal. :dohh: He said, "Well, I don't know dear I haven't weighed them." :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...

my bangers are huge anyway so dont think I would even notice if they were bigger or not :dohh::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

FsMummy said:


> hey ladies. ff predicted o for 18th so guess im 1dpo today and in the 2ww woo hoo! my first 2ww! hope it goes quick.....

Yay! for the 2ww :happydance: good luck hun x


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:I'm so jumping on this band wagon x x x
> 
> Me too!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm 8 dpo - come on IMPLANT BABY IMPLANT!!!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you chick xx


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - Lol @ Bangers!! :rofl:

DH calls mine Fun Bags :blush: :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> DH calls mine Fun Bags :blush: :rofl: x

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
my DH normally calls mine titties :dohh: but i dont like that one :rofl:


----------



## Pux

My DH just calles them "boobies".


----------



## Reedy

I think i'm something like 8dpo (dont really know) 
havent really had any symptoms apart from coming out in loads of big red bruisy spots on my chin but this could be down to coming off the pill x 
also had a pain to the left of my tummy button at around 5dpo (not quite sure what that was) thats about it really everything else kinda has an explaination x


----------



## FsMummy

lol oh calls them my boobies or my lovelys lol. thanks samba and nicky, it is going TOO slow. im getting poas urges already lol


----------



## Pux

I will be nice and not tell you to test.... I have enough problems getting myself to stop peeing on things!


----------



## FsMummy

:rofl: im resisting my poas urges so far.ooooooooooooh, britney spears on x factor nxt week. i saw her in concert once lol how embarrasing is that! :blush: my sis dragged me there. i was only 1 sitting dwn the whole way through.


----------



## NickyT75

Any news from anyone yet??

Im in the most boring part now... waiting to Ov :sleep: so nothing to report from me yet x


----------



## Reedy

Nothing really to report x feel the same as i do every cycle so not holding out much hope x


----------



## FsMummy

nothing to report here, ive had sore bbs since about 1 dpo lol i usually get sore bbs a week before af. well i thought i did anyway, lol im obviously not very observant


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Reedy & FsMummy xx


----------



## mom2pne

I've been testing every day since Friday and been getting :bfn: 's. I also think I maybe out because my temp dropped some yesterday and today it only went up a bit. I was so sure this would be my cycle because of my weird temps and some preggy symptoms but now I think :witch: will show up soon. :hissy:


----------



## mom2pne

I finally uploaded pics to my photobucket acct. Some of the pics maybe from last year so if my twins look younger in some thats probably why. Heres the link:



https://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/



There's 1 of my dh on his laptop. His name's Chad.


----------



## Reedy

Feel like the :witch: is on her way :cry: getting a few cramps x


----------



## Reedy

Well I was right, the :witch: is here :cry: it doesnt matter how much you prepare yourself for her it still feels like your hearts being ripped out :cry:
well this cycle was a whole 28 days long so on to our 4th cycle x 

Good look for those who are still waiting to test x


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry again Reedy hun :hug:

Im going for 21 day bloods done on 6th Dec so I feel happier that things are moving forwards

Hopefully I'll get my BFP a week later so I won't need to go for any further tests FX x


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - I love your pics!! You children look like theyre full of fun :rofl: !! 

Reedy - Im so sorry she got you :hug:

Nicky - :wohoo: for the tests!!!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Nicky & Kerry x 

Nicky - what are 21 day bloods for?? x


----------



## maccy

So sorry Reedy, lets hope we get some BFP in Team Kokopelli, before Christmas.


Thinking of you Mariucha hun!!!!! (see 2nd tri post)


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> Thanks Nicky & Kerry x
> 
> Nicky - what are 21 day bloods for?? x

it is a progesterone levels test which proves whether you are ovulating or not x


----------



## NickyT75

Then I have to go for CD3 bloods which test for...

*Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH): *a blood test will measure whether sufficient quantities of FSH are being produced by your body. FSH triggers the follicles within your ovaries to begin preparing for the release an egg. High levels of FSH are generally an indicator that egg reserves are running low, although they also signal an overall imbalance of hormones 

*Luteinizing hormone (LH):* lutenizing hormone controls egg development. During ovulation, levels of LH surge in order to trigger the release of the egg. Consistently high levels of this hormone in your body can prevent this increase, and might also be an indicator of Polycystic Ovary Syndrome 

*Prolactin*: a blood test will also measure levels of prolactin. Prolactin is a stress hormone that is released by the pituitary gland. High levels of prolactin can prevent the release of FSH and LH. Prolactin is the hormone that also eventually stimulates the production of breast milk 

(but im hoping I won't need to go for CD3 tests coz I'll get my BFP instead of another CD1) x


----------



## FsMummy

aw, sorry to hear it reedy. hope you're feeling ok. when are you going for your tests nicky? :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

I go for the 1st set next saturday (6th Dec) but im hoping to fall preg before needing the 2nd set (fingers crossed!) xx


----------



## FsMummy

hi girls, got a :bfp: on an ic today :happydance: got a faint bfp yesterday and got clear bfp today at 12dpo! not getting excited tho as it was on an ic and i know a lot of ppl get wrong results on them so i will be testing with a frer tomorrow! nicky i'll keep my fingers crossed 4 u hun x


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!! im soooooooo excited for you!!

Can you post a pic for us to look at? :happydance: xx


----------



## FsMummy

i cant : ( i want to but my it wont let me post pics from my camera as they're too big and my phone broke so im using my old phone which doesnt have bluetooth or anythin. spose i could try using my old phone, it still works its just in 2 pieces lol i will go try now


----------



## FsMummy

not very clear as done on phone (broken phone lol) was clearer when i first done it
 



Attached Files:







DSC02360.JPG
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC02359.JPG
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 5









DSC02356.JPG
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Reedy

Congratulations FSMummy x altho the pics are blurred I can still see a very clear pink line x


----------



## Poshie

Hi girls, I'm yet to make that official jump to this thread, so sorry for hijacking.

Nicky - just a question on CD21 tests and progresterone. How does it prove your ov'ing? Is it simply that your levels rise after ov?


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Poshie I think so x


----------



## NickyT75

Wohooooo FSMummy :D

Congratulations you are indeed preggers! :happydance: x


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS FSMummy!!! :headspin:!!! 

Thats a great start to our thread!!!! :wohoo:

Come on girls!!! Lets be copy cats and copy FSMummy!!


----------



## krissi

Congrats FSmummy!!

I am now 8 days late and still no BFP!

I have docs on Friday so will prob test again on Weds (last tested yesterday). It is so annoying if I am not PG then give me my AF *krissi stamps foot and then slaps herself for wishing for AF


----------



## Reedy

Hope you get your :bfp: on wedneday Krissi x


----------



## Sambatiki

Good Luck Krissi!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Fingers crossed for you Krissi x


----------



## FsMummy

i got my :bfp: ladies! got clear positive on a boots test and clearblue. so thats 2 pos on ics 1 on pound shop cheapie a boots one and a clearblue. i think i believe it now lol!


----------



## NickyT75

Woohoooo!!!!!!!! :yipee: congratulations chick xx


----------



## Reedy

Congratulations hun x x x


----------



## FsMummy

thank you all!


----------



## maccy

Congrats fsmummy!!!!

Good luck krissi!


----------



## Poshie

Well I've decided I'm going to join you now guys if that's okay. :D

It's a bit of a strange one but I'm not definitely ttc this cycle, but possibly. I am on CD12 today and no ov yet, but expecting it anytime in the next few days. Currently deciding whether I'll be ttc'ing this week or next cycle!


----------



## Reedy

Welcome to BAW & Kokopelli cycle thread Poshie x :happydance:


----------



## FsMummy

hey ladies, popping by with some :dust: for everyone. how is everyone doing? hoping everyone gets thier :bfp: this month. can i stay here since i have :bfp: or do i have to migrate to first tri only lol


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies, we're going to get our Christmas :bfp:'s I can FEEL it! :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Poshie

Here, here! :dust:

:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Well......I guess I'm in my first ever two week wait!!! For those of you who know my story, I got a +opk this afternoon. DH going to London at 4pm, so we got some bd in before! I feel all weird and nervous now........we could have waited til tomorrow I suppose but hey....what's done is done now.


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: welcome to the dark side Poshie! :rofl: x


----------



## LeaArr

ah yes, the dark side, the time of the month where everything (imagined or real) out of the ordinary is a PG symptom. Good thing we have each other through this time. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

So you decided this would be the month then Poshie x 
Good Luck x 

Lots of :dust: for everyone x


----------



## Sambatiki

FSMummy - Of course you can stay here with us!!! 

Poshie - WELCOME!!!! and lots of luck!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Poshie

I just re-read my post and it sounded a bit negative didn't it?! I didn't mean to be I guess it just feels so real now and it's my first time. What spurred me on girls was that I had a chat with my sis on Friday, explained it could be this weekend. I told her I was considering waiting til her scan but she said 'oh no don't wait for that, you go for it!' so I guess that did it really. I mean I had always been planning to start this month after all. So there we go! I either O'd yesterday pm/eve or this morning so I'm not quite 1dpo yet! 

Thanks for your well wishes all and :dust: for everyone for xmas bfps


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck everyone :) xx


----------



## maccy

Good luck everyone for thiis cycle, Christmas BFP would be fab, anyone testing around Christmas Eve or Day?

Poshie ...Welcome!


----------



## FsMummy

thanks. how is everyone doing? ive got my first doc appointment at 5.40 :happydance: not a clue whats gonna happen. more :dust:to u all x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Aggghhhhhh FSMummy Im so excited for you!!! Dont forget to let us know how you get on..... all the details!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck FsMummy! :happydance:

Im planning to test on fri 19th Dec I think?

How about everyone else? shall we have a list of test dates to count down to?? x


----------



## Poshie

Well........I was thinking about testing 19th too (as that's the day of our office xmas do so I might be able to have a drink if it's neg!) I can't say for sure, but this will be around 12 dpo (depending on cycle length). I wonder if this will be possible? Or I wait til the Sunday.....what do you reckon girlies?

Ps. Thanks for the welcome maccy! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie - I got both of my BFP's @ 12DPO so it should show up by then if you are preg :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

NickyT75 said:


> Poshie - I got both of my BFP's @ 12DPO so it should show up by then if you are preg :happydance:

How exciting! My first ever 'proper' hpt :happydance: I'm excited just about doing it, regardless of the result!


----------



## Poshie

It's great at the mo because I don't feel any pressure yet. I feel relaxed about the whole thing and if it happens first time it does, but if it doesn't, it doesn't matter and I'm not going to worry about it :D


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: we should synchronise our POAS & post our results at the same time!

Very exciting!


----------



## Poshie

Ooo yes, let's!! Great idea :D


----------



## Pux

Hey guys! Congrats FS!
Sorry I haven't been in to check on you all. If I'm not working I'm sleeping. And if I'm not sleeping, I'm on the couch feeling ill! Who said being preggers is fun????
I have my first scan tomorrow. Wish me luck!

FX to everyone testing!


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooooooh good luck Pux :happydance: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi there Pux, I'm Poshie! I've just joined the gang and am in my first 2WW!

Many congrats on your pg - sorry to hear you are feeling icky though :sick:
Best of luck ith your scan tomorrow :D


----------



## FsMummy

hey girls. i had my doc appointment. wasnt very exciting lol all that happened was he asked me a few questions, took my blood pressure and gave me a bounty folder full of stuff. there are forms in there ive got to fill in and give back to the doc tomorrow and thats it! theyll book my scan and send me a letter to tell me when it is when they recieve the forms! thanks pux, good luck at ur ultrasound x


----------



## Chris77

Lots of luck Posh and Pux! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

PUX!!!! OMG Its so lovely to see you!! :hug: WISHING YOU LOADS OF LUCK for tomorrow!! You better post a pic!! :rofl:

FSmummy - Your doc is ACE!! My doc wouldnt do a thing until 8 weeks. Oooooh Let us know when your scan date is!!


----------



## Chris77

FSmummy - yes please let us know when your scan date is. I can't wait to see pics! :headspin:


----------



## Poshie

Hello fsmummy. So tell me, you are 5 weeks preg and you had your very first doc appt yes? How exciting :) So what's in your bounty pack? What sort of forms do you have to fill in? So once you've done those, they book your scan and midwife? Sorry for the questions, I'm just interested ;)

Today's symptom spotting, 2 dpo........ummmm............slightly twingy back? A sure sign don't you think girls?! lol


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: yep thats defo a sign Poshie :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

No point testing I reckon Nicky - that's a sure fire bfp if ever I heard one! :rofl:

In all seriousness though, I don't have anything to report unfortunately. You the same Nicky?


----------



## Reedy

Give it a day or 2 Poshie & you'll be spotting symptoms left right & centre x 

AF is due on the 23rd but if she isnt here I'm leaving it till the 28th as that will be 33 days x my longest cycle so far was 32 days so think thats a safe bet x


----------



## Poshie

My af is due the weekeend of 20th/21st, but i was thinking about testing on 19th but not sure whether a bfn then could change in 2 days, what do ya think?


----------



## Reedy

I personally like to leave it untill I'm actually late for AF before I test x which is what i did the first month I thought I would be 28 days but ended up being 32 x I found it hard seeing a :bfn: then the :witch: turning up the next day :cry: seeing the :witch: is bad enough without the added insult of a :bfn:
but its entirely up to you sweets you might find you just cant wait x 

Good Luck x x x


----------



## Poshie

Actually, I just remembered something in terms of symptom spotting........I noticed last night I had creamy cm - coincidence or something more serious I wonder!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: CM always goes creamy after Ov Poshie :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Well there you go see! :rofl: 

Another classic symptom from me :)


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: we may laugh...

but just wait and see..... you'll probably get your :bfp: and we'll all be like :saywhat: ???? :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

So is being a bit dense a symptom? I'm getting my days all confused........or maybe it's just the 'normal' me, it's difficult to tell... ;)


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> So is being a bit dense a symptom? I'm getting my days all confused........or maybe it's just the 'normal' me, it's difficult to tell... ;)

its not a pg symptom for me :blush: being dense is an everyday occurance where i'm concerned :dohh::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

"pregnancy brain" is defo real... but I've got a feeling it doesn't normally happen until you've been preggo for a while :rofl:

........unless......... we are all just early developers? & are being affected pre-implantation? coz lets face it..... implantation is a foregone conclusion & will be happening any day now anyway right?? :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

..........either that.........

Or BnB is having a negative affect on our brain function?? :rofl: from too much time spent looking at the computer??

................Nah it's more likely to be the 1st thing isn't it? :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

NickyT75 said:


> ..........either that.........
> 
> Or BnB is having a negative affect on our brain function?? :rofl: from too much time spent looking at the computer??
> 
> ................Nah it's more likely to be the 1st thing isn't it? :rofl: x

well yes absolutely more likely to be the first thing Nicky! Don't think there's any doubt there myself. I'm surprised you even considered the merest hint of a doubt to be honest :D 

I personally reckon implantation will take place very early (if it hasn't already), perhaps the earliest ever known to man ;)


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> So is being a bit dense a symptom? I'm getting my days all confused........or maybe it's just the 'normal' me, it's difficult to tell... ;)

If it were, I'd have 20 babies by now. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> So is being a bit dense a symptom? I'm getting my days all confused........or maybe it's just the 'normal' me, it's difficult to tell... ;)
> 
> If it were, I'd have 20 babies by now. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: so are we all 'a bit dense' then??? :rofl: certainly appears that way doesn't it? :blush:

oh well.... nobody's perfect! :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Pux

I posted my scan pic in First Tri. Nothing very exciting.... just a Pux-Peanut. Got to see the heartbeat, that was cool!


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Pux thats great news about seeing peanut's heart beat :yipee: x


----------



## Reedy

How exciting seeing the baby's heartbeat Pux :happydance:


----------



## mom2pne

Pux congrats on seeing the HB! :happydance: 

I'm officially taking a break. I thought I'd be able to start ttc again in September, but now its not going to be till Spring 2010. My dh wants to take the boys to Disney World then. So we won't start till after we get back. I don't want to miss out on the fun because I'm achey or m/s has kicked in. YKWIM? But GL to all of you and I will check in periodically to see how you all are. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pux

Do what you need to do mom2pne. Just know that we'll miss you, so you have keep coming back! Besides: You have to find out what I'm gonna have!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh no Mom2pne. We'll miss you! Dont be a stranger!

Girls our thread is going to be on page 2 soon!!


----------



## mariucha77

hi girls, sorry I haven´t been around much. Right now I´m in Argentina visiting my parents. I needed a break from all the U/S I had in the last month and the not so good news. I´m coming back to London after Xmas. 
I´m enjoying the sun and the hot weather!! it´s 30 degrees most days )

Samba, I hope the new year brings you a baby! fingers crossed for you!

Happy holidays to all!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mariucha - lovely to hear from you and glad to hear that you are enjoying your break. Dont forget we are here if you need a rant or some support. :hug:

Merry christmas and a VERY happy new year xxx


----------



## FsMummy

hey girls! how is everyone doing. im popping by with some more :dust: hoping everyone gets a new year :bfp: x x x


----------



## mom2pne

FsMummy said:


> hey girls! how is everyone doing. im popping by with some more :dust: hoping everyone gets a new year :bfp: x x x

Thank you! I hope I do get a New Years BFP on Monday! I believe I will too! Too much things have happened for me not to be pg. How is everyone?


----------



## Pux

Wow! It's been awhile! Working retail over xmas has me ZONKED! In the past 3 days I have slept 12+ hours a day!!! If I'm not sleeping, I'm working!!! The bright side is I get to go to Mexico with my parents in 17 days!!!! Not alot of fun with no cervesas, but I definately need a rest!!!
Who's up next for a BFP?


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> Who's up next for a BFP?

I guess that would be me! I tested this morning and got my BFP! What a nice way to start the new year!


----------



## maccy

Mom3pne thats excellent news congratulations..wow we have lots of mini kokopellis on the way now.

Pux great that you saw heartbeat 

Mariucha - Hope your ok, keep us updated on the situation hun.

I have my 20 week scan Mon wish me luck. x


----------



## mariucha77

Hi girls!
back to cold London! It was hard to take the plane back, weather down there was perfect!

Had another scan the 30th and there's nothing new so we are taking that as good news. Baby is still growing fine and all measurements are what they're supposed to be. Doctors tell me to be patient since all we can do is wait. Next scan is the 27th.

Mom3pne, that's great news!!! congrats on the bfp!
Maccy, good luck on your 20 week scan. Are you gonna find out the sex?
Samba, how are you? hope everything is fine.

Have a great week!


----------



## FsMummy

hey ladies! i been away 4 a bit! poshie, i no its a bit late but in my pack from docs it was just forms. u get a booklet that u carry with u ur whole pg and its got all ur info from all ur mw visits n scans etc and all ur family medical history. got forms for blood tests in it too, thats really it. i had my 1st mw appt on 30th dec and i got a bounty mum to be pack. that had a free nappy n pack of wipes in it, a sachet of ovaltine lol a tiny pot of sudocreme and some leaflets. soooo, enough about me, how is everyone doing?


----------



## NickyT75

Hello everyone :wave:

I havent been around for a while but im back now :happydance:

Its great to see so many of you preggo members :)

Maccy - good luck for tomorrow babe :friends: xx


----------



## Reedy

mom2pne - congratulations, so much for the break from ttc :rofl:
Thats 2 people i know of now that had a break & got their :bfp: straight away (you & colcarlilly) so might have to take a leaf out of your book 

Congratulations again xxx 

Maccy - Hope the scan goes well 2moro x


----------



## maccy

I am having a little girl and everything is fine!!!!!! Whoooo Hooooo!!!!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Its looking like this group is going to every member preggy soon! Gl to those testing and those trying to catch the egg!

Maacy Congrats on the little girl! Someone told me yesterday that they think I'm pg with twin girls. I hope so I could use a little more pink here! 

Reedy Well I am on a break! Don't need to ttc if we all ready did. lol 

I got bw done and on Friday @ 12 dpo my hcg was 54 and Sunday @ 14 dpo it was 147. I'm going to see if I can get some more done on the 16th and 18th to make sure they still are going up and see if they double at that time.


----------



## mariucha77

Maccy welcome to the pink team!!!


----------



## maccy

Gosh it's quiet in here..where is everyone..how you all doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya everyone!!! 

Im all in the 2ww not sure exactly how many DPO after some funny +opks for a few days! But I think Im 6DPO, 7DPO at most!! 

Glad to see that all our bumps are doing well!! 

I think its nicky and lea to test next!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Reedy

Havent been in here for a while x 

Congrats on having a baby girl Maccy x 

AF is due tuesday but not testing x i'm chilling out this year x 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## maccy

Good luck Reedy this month hun.

Samba is due to test soon to...exciting!!


----------



## Reedy

Really hope she gets her :bfp: I'll even let the :witch: visit me doubley if she leaves samba for 9 months x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - BIG MWAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! to you! You cant have a double :witch: because your going to get your :bfp: too!!

Sorry i havent been back in a while. Quick update..... tested today.... :bfn: at 13dpo! 

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Reedy

Its not over till the fat lady sings remember :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

It is now Reedy :cry:


----------



## FsMummy

hey everyone, thought id check in, i had my scan today and *drum roll* its identical twins!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!!!!! FSmummy!!! Im chuffed for you!!


----------



## Reedy

Thats brilliant FSmummy really happy for you x 

Kerry - :hug::hugs::hug: x x x


----------



## maccy

Oh thats fab FSmummy...you'll have your hands full there!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Sorry I ahven't posted in a while. Congrats fsmommy!

I had my 1st appt and u/s today and it went great. I started crying as soon as I saw my baby. 
It went great!
The u/s shows he she is right on target. 6w 5d and that is exactly what I am today. He/ she measures 3/4 of a centimeter and has a heart beat of 124. I am so happy. 

Here's 3 pics of him/ her:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/S5000006.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/S5000007.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/S5000005.jpg


----------



## maccy

Ah your little bean looks fab, congrats on having yor first scan hun. x


----------



## Pux

Gosh! I go on vacation and look what happens! So much going on!
GL, FX and Congrats to everyone!


----------



## mariucha77

Simone, congrats again on the baby! it's such a relief to see the baby in the scan after a chem pregnancy right? It makes everything real!


----------



## maccy

Anyone fancy doing a list of our success..I can't remember where we all are now. x


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - Awww your little bean is SOOOOO cute CONGRATS!!! 

Maccy - List coming up!!! I apologise if I miss anyone!


----------



## Sambatiki

TEAM BAW KOKOPELLI TESTING DATES AND BUMPS!! 

Testing 
Krissi = 3 days late!!! :yipee: COME ON :bfp:
Nicky = 12th Feb
Samba = 16th Feb
Reedy = 19th Feb (I think!!)

Bumps! 
Wishes - 28+6 
Marichua - 28+6
Maccy - 25+1
Pux - 16+6
FSMummy - 14+2 With DOUBLE TROUBLE! Due on my birthday!!! :yipee:
Mom2pne - 9+2
Lea - 8wks 
Baby.love - 4+6
If I have missed anyone Im sorry!!!


----------



## maccy

Sambatiki said:


> TEAM BAW KOKOPELLI TESTING DATES AND BUMPS!!
> 
> Testing
> Nicky = 12th Feb
> Samba = 16th Feb
> Reedy = 19th Feb (I think!!)
> 
> Bumps!
> Marichua - 28+6
> Maccy - 25+1
> Pux - 16+6
> FSMummy - 14+2 With DOUBLE TROUBLE! Due on my birthday!!! :yipee:
> Mom2pne - 9+2
> Lea - 8wks
> If I have missed anyone Im sorry!!!

Moose - 22 weeks 4 days
Still Waiting - 26 weeks 1 day


I think Babylove was an original member too wasn't she and she has recently got her BFP too :happydance:

Thanks Kerry...your a star!!! C'mon you three lets have some post Valentine celebrations. xxxxx:hugs:

_Edited_.....I just looked back and yep Babylove was a member and is 4weeks 5days
Also... Wishes - 28 weeks 6 days


----------



## Sambatiki

ops sorry ladies! will update tomorrow


----------



## krissi

God i can't believe how far gone you all are already its so exciting we will all be kokopelli aunties!!

AF was due for me 3 days ago but i tested 3 days ago and BFN, keep trying to tell myself it was an IC test so maybe wrong but i am sure AF will be here soon!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh Krissi I hope that this is it for you hun!!!! :dust:


----------



## mom2pne

It would be nice to get the rest of you ladies over in the pg boards! Sending you lots of :dust: ! 

Krissi have you tested again today? 

Samba KMFC! 

AFM I had a bit of a scare. I was having bleeding and spotting for a few days. So I got in to see my OB yesterday instead of waiting till next Friday. Well the baby looks good and is measuring 2 days more than I am. So def growing. He/she is now 2.85cm and a heart rate of 170 bpm! Also the reason for the bleeding is because of a subchorionic hematoma (SCH) and hopefully that will clear up soon and all will be well! 
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/S5000010.jpg


----------



## mariucha77

krissi, any news?


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - So glad all is well!
mariucha - hiya babes!
I forgot to poas!!


----------



## Sambatiki

A :bfn: for me! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mariucha77

Sambatiki said:


> A :bfn: for me! Hope everyone is well!

Hi Samba, how are you? I bet disappointed with the :bfn: that ugly stork is making you wait too much. How long have you been ttc? can't you talk with the GP to see if they can do something? I'm glad you're back to the forum though. :hugs:

Everything ok here, baby is growing fine but the cyst is still there. I have an appointment with the surgeons in a couple of weeks where they should be able to tell me what kind of birth I will be having (c-sec or induction) but we won't know if they will operate and when till she's born.


----------



## krissi

No news I am afraid. AF 9 days late! I do feel different but i tested last Weds and BFN so it should have def showed by then. will just have to wait now.

Mum2pne sorry about the scare but glad everything is OK now.

Mariucha good luck with you app x


----------



## maccy

Wow krissi 9 days late..test again hun....off to stalk you in your jouro now!! lol

Mariucha - good luck hun, I hope everything goes well. xxx


----------



## krissi

Tested Tues and BFN, still no sign of AF though 11 days late now


----------



## Poshie

krissi said:


> Tested Tues and BFN, still no sign of AF though 11 days late now

Wow, 11 days late?! :bfn: ?? That must be doing your head in! Have you been to the docs? 

I see you are are fellow West Sussexer too ;)


----------



## krissi

Yep Burgess Hill!! I went to the docs and they just said if the test said no then its no.


----------



## Poshie

Oh that's no good on the test front! Do you normally have regular cycles or? What is your longest cycle to date?


----------



## krissi

My longest cycle is 38days usually my cycles are 30 days exactly, before xmas i had the 38 day cycle and then a normal cycle and now this.


----------



## Pux

Once again neglecting my cycle buddies :( I'm sorry... I guess my husband is starting to frak out a little and says he wants to get all the traveling in now, so:
March 13-going to Hawaii (the Big Island) for a week
April 5-going to New York for 5 days
So if anyone has any ideas for things to do at these spots, let me know.

No news on the preggo front. Just starting to get fat. Why can't I stop eating!!!??? I get my next scan on March 4 and we'll get to find out what it is. (I'm thinking it's a girl cuz secretly I want a boy and I'm sure it'll be a girl just to piss me off!!!haha!)


----------



## mom2pne

Krissi What kind of test did they do? Have they done any blood work? 

Pux I can't believe you over 18 weeks pg all ready! It doesn't seem all that long ago you got your :bfp: !

AFM not much going on! I'm getting over a cold and my kids didn't get it. Yay! 

Have a nice rest of the weekend!


----------



## krissi

Well AF got me over the weekend so this is now year 10 of TTC and cycle 10 of actively TTC (using fertility aids) so maybe thats lucky!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Oh I really hope that this is your cycle babes. Its my 10th too. But I want you to get yours first!! xxx I hope the clomid works for you hun I really do!! 

mon2pne - Oh sorry you got a cold :hug: I hope it goes soon..... 

Pux - Gosh all those holidays!!!! You lucky thing!! Any room for me in your suitcase??? 

Well its CD8 for me so its all going to get jiggy soon!!! :yipee:

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## Reedy

Hi girls 
I'm so sorry I havent been in for a while x Kerry slapped my wrist earlier for not being a very good cycle buddie to you guys :cry: but bcus Kerry is so wonderfully beautiful & fantastic she has forgiven me x hope you guys will too x 

Well an update on me x I got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:
there it was all typed out beautifully on a cb digi :happydance:

Krissi - sorry the crackwhore got you x hope this is your month 

mom2pne - glad to here all is well with you x sorry to here you have this dreaded cold too x 

Pux - I cant believe you are 18 weeks either the time has flown by x 

Hope everyone is well & I promise I will be better from now on x x x x


----------



## Pux

Congrats!!! Maybe this is the month that everyone else gets knocked up!

One week until my scan and 2 weeks until holiday time :)


----------



## LeaArr

OH-EM-GEEEE!! It has been FOREVER since I have been here. Waiting for punishment.


----------



## krissi

We will forgive you hun x


----------



## Sambatiki

Me too I forgive you Lea!!! xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Hola x 

How is everyone on this lovely friday afternoon x 
I have my doc appointment at 2.10pm so should get pregnancy confirmed to day x what else can i expect??? x 

So glad its the weekend I need my sleep :sleep:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Reedy!!! 

Wishing you luck for todays appointment!!!! xxx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks hunipie x 

Have a fabby weekend x


----------



## maccy

Hello all!! Gosh this team is storming along with the pregnancies!!!

I am ok, got to be tested for preg rel diabetes on Thurs (not looking forward to that) keep your fx for me! 

Got my 4d scan on Sat! So excited!


----------



## Reedy

Very exciting about the 4d scan Maccy x Cant wait to see pics x 
Hope all goes well at the hospital on thursday x


----------



## Sambatiki

:yipee: for the 4d scan maccy cant wait to see pics! 
Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## krissi

Good luck with the scan and the tests hun, can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies. I am still kind of here honest. Ooo Reedy, I didn't realise about your doc appt last week, how did it go?

OOo hope the 4d scan goes well maccy :D

Talking of scans.....my sister has her 20 week scan today at 2.50pm! She reckons she's not going to find out the sex of baby but we'll see..................


----------



## krissi

Hi Poshie good to see you are still about hun x


----------



## Poshie

Hi Krissi :) How's things with you so far this cycle? I'm gearing up to ov weekend/early next week. Exciting stuff! :happydance:


----------



## krissi

I think I should be Oing Friday or over weekend. I am quite excited I never get EWCM and i know Clomid can make that even worse but I have it for the first time in about 6 months so feeling more positive.

Only bad thing is we are going to visit my MIL in hospital on Sat and staying as FILs so will have to find a creative way to DTD without them hearing!!


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news on the EWCM :D (isn't it funny the things us ttc'ers we get excited about - congratulating someone on their cm! :rofl:)

Ooo some creative bd coming up then. We had to do some of that over Christmas when we were staying over family's houses! Adds a bit of spice I suppose :D

Lots of luck :dust:


----------



## Pux

Hi guys! 
I had my 20 week scan today... It's a girl! I posted pics on a thread in second tri! 
So to celebrate, I went out and bout her first (and hopefully only) girly thing.... It's a pink top and pant set with a penguin on it!


----------



## krissi

Congrats hun!! You thought it was a girl didn't you?


----------



## mom2pne

Krissi GLand I hope you catch the egg!

Pux congrats on having a girl!


----------



## Pux

I preferred a boy, but am cool with a girl. I was thinking that wit this pregnancy everything seems to have gone wrong (first morning sickness, then phlebitis and now hip problems...) so I was thinking she was going to be a girl, just to top it off ;)


----------



## Reedy

Congrats on your baby girl Pux x 
Krissa - loads luck this cycle sweety x hope you catch the eggy x x x x


----------



## mariucha77

Pux, congrats on the girl!
Krissi, lots of sticky dust!


----------



## maccy

HI girls.

Pux - congrats on the little girl!

My Glucose test was negative :happydance:

Heres couple pics of my new little girl 28weeks 5 days
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 94.7 KB
Views: 1









scan0001.jpg
File size: 97.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LeaArr

awesome news hun!! :happydance: Lovely piccies!!


----------



## Reedy

Wow Maccy those pics are amazing x


----------



## krissi

Pleased with the test results hun and those scan pics are amazing. So preggo girlies have you all chosen names yet?


----------



## maccy

I have she's Imogen Grace..or Immy as her big sis calls her. x


----------



## Pux

DH and I have just started to chat about names... but for now we're calling her PJ.

My dad used to call me "Pumpkin" so I'm calling my daughter "Pumpkin Junior" PJ for short.


----------



## mariucha77

Maccy, love the pics! I have anterior placenta so the baby's face is always partially covered so mine don't come so nice. The poor consultants always try to take a couple of pics in 4d (I get a scan at the hospital every 3 weeks) but we are never lucky and now there's so little room inside that we lost the possibility of getting nice shots. 

We already decided the first name: Sarah
I'd like a second as well but hasn;t decided which one yet.


----------



## krissi

Loving the names! so is that all the pg girlies having girls?


----------



## LeaArr

krissi said:


> Loving the names! so is that all the pg girlies having girls?

seems to balance out as all the pregnant girls I know round here are having boys :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

krissi said:


> Loving the names! so is that all the pg girlies having girls?

I'm hoping for a girl! Should know sometime next month. I all ready have 4 boys so I def don't need more testosterone here! lol If we do have a girl we are going to name here Amelie Rose! 

I was supposed to have an appt tomorrow, but now I have to wait till Friday because my OB has scheduled a csec when my appt was supposed to be. Oh well, the baby will be bigger and hopefully the doppler will work better with all my fat.


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - CONGRATS on your little pink bundle!!! PJ's a CUTE bump name!! 

Maccy - awww more Immy pics in here too!!! She's too Gorgeous!!

Mom2pne - Fingers crossed for a pink bundle for you too hun!!! 

Mariucha - Love Sarah!!! Rubbish you cant get a good picture of her.... But its not long now until you get to meet her in REAL LIFE!!! :yipee: 

Krissi - Looks like we've gotta PULL our socks up and join these ladies!! xxxx


----------



## krissi

Yeah I know we are being left out and "nobody puts kerry and krissi in a corner", so come in missus lets make a dive for first tri!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Lets go!
:bfn: from me this morning but its still early days yet!


----------



## krissi

I told you it was a dodgy test it doesn't count. No testing for me but I do have CD21 tests tonmorrow.. arrrghh i hate needles.


----------



## mariucha77

c'mon girls!!! hoping this cycle is the one for you!


----------



## krissi

Thanks hun and thanks for stopping by my journal x


----------



## mom2pne

KMFC for you Sambatiki and Krissi!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi mom2pne!!! 

What is KMFC mean??? :rofl: 

Another :bfn: from me again!!! 10DPO though........ Far to early!!! :rofl: And not evap an evap for pux!!! :grr:


----------



## krissi

KMFC = Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## mom2pne

krissi said:


> KMFC = Keeping my fingers crossed

Thanks Krissi for telling her!


----------



## mom2pne

Sambatiki said:


> Hi mom2pne!!!
> 
> What is KMFC mean??? :rofl:
> 
> Another :bfn: from me again!!! 10DPO though........ Far to early!!! :rofl: And not evap an evap for pux!!! :grr:

No evap, maybe it means your going to get a real line next time!


----------



## Pux

FX for everyone!

Off to Hawaii! See you all in a week!


----------



## maccy

Oh Krissi and Kerry I really hope this month is it for you two, everything crossed for you both. xxx


----------



## krissi

Thanks hun!


----------



## mom2pne

Samba your temps look really good! Fx


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - have a fab time! 

Mom2pne - Do you really think so? Feeling abit negative atm xxxx

maccy - its about time krissi & i joined you guys Xxx 

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## Reedy

Pux - hope your having a fab time in hawaii you lucky thing x 

Krissi & Kerry - Hope your :bfp: are on their way x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies

Just a little update from me... made myself an apointment to see the doc on thursday next week.


----------



## krissi

My update now to! CD21 test results came back at 30.7 so I am Oing just need to track those poxy eggs down now!


----------



## Pux

FX for you Krissi!

I made it back alive from Hawaii... the weather wasn't great.... was cloudy for 4 of the 7 days we were there. Saw tonnes of whales and turtles! Even a shark fin (thank god it was at a beach I didn't swim in!)


----------



## krissi

CD1 again for me girls.


----------



## Reedy

:hug: Krissi :hugs:

Pux - sorry the weather wasnt great in Hawaii but how cool seeing whales, turtles & a shark fin x

My scan is booked for the 21st April :happydance:


----------



## maccy

:hugs: - krissi - hope this will be the month hun!!!

Kerry - fingers crossed for you too! 

Pux - Glad you had good time away..

Reedy - Wow, your preg is flying by..proper little baby in your ticker now! x

I have my growth scan tomorrow, hoping all is well and bubs isn't too big..lol!


----------



## krissi

Good luck at the growth scan Maccy xxx


----------



## maccy

Baby is fine, weighing 4lbs already, have another scan end of April to check on weight. Looks like she's gonna be big! lol


----------



## krissi

Aww great that shes growing fine hun, bet it was great seeing her again xx


----------



## Reedy

Glad to hear all is well with your baby girl maccy x


----------



## Pux

Today I am 24 weeks. I think that means PJ is viable... I can't believe I have another 4 months to go! I'm getting impatient.

My DH B-day is on Tuesday, so we might go somewhere for the weekend. Either a shopping weekend at West Edmonton Mall or get a cabin in Jasper. (Some UK girls may have to google both to see what the hype is. Biggest mall in North America or a night in the mountains)

Hope everyone is well!
Cheers!


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> Today I am 24 weeks. I think that means PJ is viable... I can't believe I have another 4 months to go! I'm getting impatient.
> 
> My DH B-day is on Tuesday, so we might go somewhere for the weekend. Either a shopping weekend at West Edmonton Mall or get a cabin in Jasper. (Some UK girls may have to google both to see what the hype is. Biggest mall in North America or a night in the mountains)
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> Cheers!

:happydance: Thats great! I just hope he stays there for another 14 weeks at least!


----------



## Pux

We wound up going to Banff for 2 nights and had a couples massage, I had a pedicure, we ordered room service and ate it in our robes. We didn't leave the hotel all weekend.

On Tueday we did the 3D scan (bought a package for DH birthday) and they confirmed thta PJ is a girl! I posted more pics in second tri. She kept trying to cover her face with her hands and the tech would shake the crap out of my belly!

Hope everyone is having a great Easter!
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_74.JPG
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Pux - Baby PJ is such a pretty girl! CONGRATS on your :pink: bump!! 

mom2pne - Glad to see you too! :yipee:

No exciting news from me really... Got my first FS appintment on the 5th may.. thats it really. But delighted to see everyone popping back! xxxx


----------



## krissi

Pux that is such a great pic you must be getting so excited now xx


----------



## Sambatiki

tested and another bfn from me!!! :grr:

Hope everyone is well!! xxxx


----------



## maccy

This post from Mariucha was in 3rd tri - Our 1st Kokopelli baby!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Huge congrats hun. xxxxxx


_Hi girls Sarah was born crying this morning at 5.30 after only 2 hours of labour . We were lucky she wasn't born in the car!!!
She weights 3.5kg. I'll send a pic as soon as I can_


----------



## Pux

WTG Mariucha! I guess you are next Maccy?

DH and I bought our crib and stroller/carseat this week. Now we just have to tidy the house and figure out where we're going to put everything!


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats Mariucha!

Pux cute pic!

AFM I had an appt on the 10th and they also did Quad Screening. Which i got the results for today because my dr was on vacation. Well they came back negative which means the baby is just fine. :happydance: I have an u/s on Friday to see what I'm having. I am so hoping for a girl!


----------



## krissi

Congrats Mariucha. Wow it doesn't feel like so long ago I was saying congrats on her BFP.


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh CONGRATS!! Mariucha!!!! Thats fantastic news!!! 

mom2pne - Congrats on your results!!! Cant wait to see pics of LO!!!! Good luck!! 

Pux - Happy Early 3rd Trimester sweetie!!! Post pics of your new stroller! xxx

Krissi - I think we're holding things up here!!! We need to pull our socks up!!! 

No real news as such from me! Jiggy is re-commencing tonight and just counting down the days until OV and FS appointment!!!


----------



## krissi

Right Kerry socks firmly pulled up and ready for business as its CD1 again.


----------



## Sambatiki

Only 7 days between us now babes!!


----------



## krissi

Yep we are nearly cycle buddies, Didn't want a Dec baby anyway my birthday is Dec and xmas and new year, couldn't have afforded a babies birthday. Jan is much more convenient so here we go!!


----------



## Pux

Today is the first day of my third trimester! Starting to get a bit nervous here! I'm not sure how much longer I can stay at work with all these back problems I've been having...

Here's the stroller we bought:

https://www.pegperego.com/page.php?...80&pageid=CJVNL001&idf=04&idp=0000000193&cl=N

It'll work for when I take the dogs for a walk as well. It just seemed the most versatile.


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Love you new stroller!! It looks FAB!! Hope that your back starts to feel better soon hun! xxxx 

Krissi - Means we can have 2 weeks of POAS fun!!! xxx 

Hope everyone else is well!!! xxxx


----------



## mom2pne

Add me to the :blue: team yet again! 5 boys what are the odds of that!


----------



## mom2pne

I guess the baby was very photogenic and cooperated through all, but the end when I asked are you sure its a boy? Then the Tech couldn't get a good look. So she looked at the pictures she took and she said she'd bet her farm on the fact that he's a boy! 

The baby was measuring about 21 weeks. So ahead! I do have big babies tho! My oldest was 9.12 and 22.5 inches long. Ty was 8.7 and 21.5 inches. Peyton was 6.14 and 20 inches and Eli was 6.10 and 19.75 inches and they were both about 4 weeks early. 

The baby's heart rate was 140. Which they said was great! 

Profile


Facing my back


Right Leg


Boy


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!!! 

mom2pne - CONGRATS on your :blue: bump!!! :yipee:

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## Pux

One more boy and you have the making for a hockey team!
COngrats!


----------



## krissi

Congrats mom2pne another boy wow half way to meeting him too xxx


----------



## maccy

Congrats Pux on third tri.

Mum2pne - Another boy...there'll be no messing with them when they are older. LOL!

Krissi and Samba - Fingers crossed for you both this month, you can get mine and Mariuchas place when I pop!! 

Can't believe I only have 28 days left..OMG!!! LOL!


----------



## mom2pne

Thanks Sambatiki, Pux, Krissi and Maccy!

Maccy Can't believe you're going to meet your LO very soon! 

Pux I guess I will have enough for a Basketball team!

Krissi Yep half way done and hoping he's not going to be late like my other singletons. I was 5 days late with Trent and 12 days late and needed to be induced with Ty. How's ttc going?


----------



## krissi

TTC is still very boring, I am halfway through the Clomid i was prescribed, another 3 cycles and if no sucess back to the FS. I am ever optomistic that will not be needed though!

Maccy I can't believe you have under a month to go!!


----------



## Pux

FX for you Krissi! It'll come.


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - You wont be needing another round.......... coz youre getting your :bfp: THIS cycle! 

Pux - :wave: How are you? 

Mid-cycle for me... lots of shagging going on though!! :wohoo:


----------



## Pux

Pregnancy hasn't been alot of fun for me, but I won't complain here ;)
I can feel PJ kicking alot now. I was 7 months as of yesterday... just counting down the days.
DH is picking up the stroller and car seat tonight. I picked up a changing table at a great price (wasn't even planning on having one.)
I'm realizing I know nothing about raising a baby! (I was looking at all the creams and such in the baby aisle and thought "what do I use all these for?") So luckily DH signed me/us up for a bunch of classes in the next 2 months. Even one called "Introducing Rover to the new baby"


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Im sorry that it hasnt been what you imagined it to be :hugs: Glad PJ is giving you lots of movement... must be reassuring feeling LO having fun in there! 
Good luck with the classes hun! xxxx


----------



## Pux

You're getting close to testing again Samba?


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - OH YES!!! 6DPO today so 2 or 3 more days to go!!! 

How things with you?? 

Got an AMAZING dark OPK last week and also had my first appointment with the FS! :yipee: Getting some twinges going on...... Wonder if anything comes of it!!


----------



## maccy

Hiya all, we were nearly on page 2 then!!!

Less than 2 weeks left for me...can't wait now! 

How you all doing?


----------



## Pux

I've given up on my back. I'm going to see if my doctor will write me a note so I can leave work early... if she won't I will just start my mat leave early.

I just realized that I should be taking care of myself and not worrying about what anyone else thinks of me (if I'm being a baby) Like my husband says: he hasn't seen me smile in 3 weeks. So I'll probablly be done in the next 2 weeks.

You'll see me lurking around here more often after that ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy - Thanks for saving us!! 

Pux - Awww you poor thing! I hope the doc signs you off xxxx Is it SPD??? 

Not much going on with me atm.... BFN's since 9DPO.... Very much doubt that this is my cycle xxx


----------



## LeaArr

So sorry about your back Pux. Good luck with the doctor!

Samba - it's still early, and you are still above the cover line. Don't count yourself out yet!!


----------



## Pux

I don't think it's SPD. It's my upper back, between my shoulder blades.


----------



## maccy

Sorry Kerry, I was hoping this was it for you!

Pux - Sorry your having a hard time hun, preg is not all fun is it! 

krissi - Where abouts are you in your cycle hun?

7 days left for me, hoping I'll go very soon! So excited bout it all! I still can't believe it and won't until I see her kicking and screaming!


----------



## krissi

Maccy I am excited for you, can't belive its only 7 days to go.

I am 10dpo I think.


----------



## maccy

Oooooo any signs yet hun? When you testing?


----------



## mom2pne

Krissi GL I hope this is it for you! 

Maccy Wow only 7 days left! :)


----------



## krissi

Only signs are high soft cp and sore (o)(o)s but they could be just normal post O signs to be fair!

Might test tomorrow but not sure yet, fed up with seeing BFNs!!


----------



## Pux

It's officail... I went to the doctors yesterday and they gave me a note to sign me off work. My last day is Monday. The doctor said she was surprised I lasted this long (which made me feel better, I thought she was going to say something unfeeling like "of course you're hurting, you're pregnant! Suck it up!)
What am I going to do for the next 2 monthsw?


----------



## krissi

Aww Pux the time will fly by and its best to be rested xx


----------



## maccy

Hi all..due date today..no signs though!!! Boooo!!!

Sorry your feeling rough Pux, I have SPD so I know what pain is....owch!

Krissi and Samba - everything is crossed for you both. xxxx


----------



## Pux

Macy: Haven't you popped yet!!!???
Just finished my first week of not working... finished my garden up and got a bit of a tan! Feeling a little better with some natural Vit D. This week I have to start on the house work.


----------



## maccy

No...BOOO HOOO!!!! 5 days overdue today and this heat is killing me!!!! Off to the hospital tomorrow to find out when they taking me in for induction!


----------



## maccy

I'm going in on Thurs to be induced..yay!!!


----------



## mom2pne

maccy said:


> I'm going in on Thurs to be induced..yay!!!

That is great that you have an induction date!


----------



## Pux

maccy said:


> I'm going in on Thurs to be induced..yay!!!

Awesome! I heard birth with being induced is easier and quicker! (Actually, I just made that up... but I hope it's true!)


----------



## maccy

My first was induced and it was horrendous a three day induction, 12 hours of full blown labour, 3 hours of pushing!!! LOL! :hissy:Hoping that this one will come out when I cough!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Aww hun I really hope it goes well tomorrow and she comes out to meet mummy as painlessly and as quickly as possible xxx


----------



## Pux

Thinking of you today Maccy!


----------



## maccy

Just a quick update to say Imogen Beth was born 9:53am on June 5th, weighing 8lb 2oz and is beautiful. x


----------



## Pux

Congrats Maccy!
34 more days left for me (or less hopefully)
I've taken up swimming to try to get rid of excess water retention and I'm not happy to be looking like a beached whale hwen I'm wadddling down the pool deck!
How's the TTC with everyone?


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww Pux I hope things start to move soon! xxxx

Its CD2 for both Krissi and I! :grr: 

Mom2pne - Hows things with you?? 

Marichua - How is little sarah getting on??


----------



## mom2pne

Maccy Congrats again! I didn't want to post sooner cuz i wanted others to see it first! 

Krissi and Sambatiki I hope this is your month! I was hoping you both could have been preggy by now! How are both of you? 

AFM I'm 28 weeks as of yesterday, only 12 weeks to go! :happydance: My feet and ankles started swelling! Which I read happens to women in the last tri or during Summer, which its both for me! I need to go to my regular dr in a few minutes to get my thyroid checked or he won't refill my synthroid anymore. Then next Tuesday i see my OB again which is my last every 4 week appt. Cuz then I start going every 2 weeks! 

Lennox Robert is doing great tho! He likes to keep me up at night! TTYL I gotta go!


----------



## krissi

mom2pne, hope everything went well yesterday. Glad to hear you are doing well.

Yep I think its fair to say Kerry and I both had hoped to have had better news by now but as cycle buddies we will keep going!

I am off on hols in 3 days!!


----------



## Smurfette

Hi ladies,

Can I join Team Kokopelli? Been trying for coming up to 23 months now and have PCOS. Currently should be in 2WW but I haven't had any ovulation pains or CM yet so thinking I probably haven't ovulated this month :shrug:

Love all things Kokopelli and have one on the back of my car in the hope that he'll bring me luck!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## krissi

Hi Smurfette of course you can join us. I have PCOS too. Do you take any meds?


----------



## mom2pne

Smurfette Welcome to our group! I used to love the Smurfs and if I would be having a girl I'd be buying the new toys for her that I see in the stores. 

Krissi I still have not heard back from my dr about my thyroid maybe I'll call him! 

GL to all of you this month!


----------



## Smurfette

krissi said:


> Hi Smurfette of course you can join us. I have PCOS too. Do you take any meds?

Yeeaaay! Thanks. Not taking any meds as FS said he thought I was ovualting OK despite the last CD21 proving otherwise ](*,)

We're on the waiting list for IUI and I have to reduce by BMI to 30 by the time we get to the top (they think some time in January).

DH has a slightly lower count than usual and slightly reduced motility but is taking Maca and zinc. We're taking the more relaxed approach to conceiving at the moment as :sex: every other day hasn't got us anywhere and maybe the reduction in stress could get us the :bfp: we want.

Anyone got any suggestions/supplements they take which might help?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pux

Swollen feet:
Before picture:
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm123/puxlut/f669ec9b.jpg
Pressing on my foot for only 5 seconds:
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm123/puxlut/4e74b210.jpg
Leaves an indentation in my foot that lasts a couple of minutes:
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm123/puxlut/79769c93.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Smurfette - welcome. 

Pux - that's intense.


----------



## krissi

Aww Pux hun that looks very uncomfy.

I take Evening Primrose Oil to improve CM and also grapefruit juice. Maca and Zinc should help DH, also make sure you are taking your folic acid xxx


----------



## Smurfette

Thanks krissi.

Been taking Folic Acid sine we before we started ttc but didn't know that Evening Primrose Oil could make a positive difference.

xxxxxxx


----------



## mom2pne

Pux I did the same thing last night after seeing your pics just to see what would happen. Well my fingers did leave indentations. My oldest ds said that that was gross!


----------



## Pux

It is gross! The fact that it stays that way fro up to 2 minutes is kinda creepy too!

Welcome to the group Smurfette!


----------



## Pux

10 years ago today is when I met my DH.

So because he has the day off work tomorrow (Canada Day) He got us a room at the swankiest hotel in town... https://www.fairmont.com/palliser/
(He didn't want to go out of town in case something happened and there are some good midweek deals)

It'll be nice to get away once last time even if it is still in the same city ;)

Hope everything is well with everyone!


----------



## LeaArr

:wohoo: you lucky ducky!! Looks lovely!


----------



## Pux

Isn't it time for some people to pee on a stick? I had the urge to pull out an old OPK and pee on it and see what it says :blush:
16 more days till d-day... I'm starting to freak out a bit.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi peeps 

Sorry I havent been around! 

Pux - :shock: :yipee: 10 more sleeps! Cant wait to see LO! 

Im on CD20.... no confirmed OV yet! Krissi is on her holibobs atm! Hopefully she'll be back with an extra passenger! xxxxx


----------



## Pux

Today is what could be my last doctors appointment! LO is due in 10 days! getting down to single digits!

Keeping FX for everyone!


----------



## Reedy

How exciting Pux just 10 days to go :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Pux 10 days it seems to have flown by.

Im back and testing on Weds!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Pux - 10 Days to go! :yipee: Cant wait! 

I shall be testing same day as Krissi! 

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## mom2pne

Pux wow only 10 days left! I have 2 months left today! 

Krissi and sambatiki GL testing! :bfp: :dust: Your way!


----------



## LeaArr

Holy moly Pux. Time is sure flying. I can't believe it's only 10 days away.


----------



## mom2pne

If you notice my current mood that is mostly what I am, but I'm also scared and worried! I found out yesterday that I contracted Fifths Disease from my twins and now Lennox needs weekly monitoring because of it. If he gets it inutero he could end up with anemia which could cause severe swelling and even heart failure. So worse case scenerio is that my sweet little baby boy could be stillborn. All because some idiot sent their child to school who was running a fever and had a very bad cold. If she wasn't there then maybe my twins never would have gotten sick and I wouldn't be worried about what is going to happen. I certainly am praying that Lennox is fine, but I read 1 in 3 babies develop Fifths disease. I'm so scared for my son right now. I have been praying for him all along, but now I'm praying extra hard and asking for prayers from other people. My dh and I are just so worried! We almost lost one son because of a heart defect and now the thought that this LO could get heart failure is really scary!


----------



## krissi

Oh hun I can only imangine how you are feeling right now, I will def say a prayer for you, Lennox and your family xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Oh hun. I'm so sorry to read that. HUGE :hugs:


----------



## Pux

Hugz
Just take care of yourself and LO.


----------



## Smurfette

Mom2pne - so sorry to hear about your situation Thinking of you :hugs:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies

Mom2pne - OMFG... what a stupid cow! Hun I'll be there saying my prayers too. :hug:

Krissi - :hug: 

Smurfette -You need a Cycle ticker! Need to keep an eye on you! 

Pux - Happy 39 Weeks Sweetie! Any sign of babies arrival?? 

Lea - Not long now until August! :yipee:


----------



## Pux

I think I might have been having Braxton Hicks contractions yesterday...
I'm a horrible mom... I can't tell what's going on with my body! I'll probablly be posting here one day and she'll pop out and THEN I'll say: "Oh, I guess I was in labour."

I'm going to take the dogs out for a walk with my stroller today to see if I can handle them and the stroller. I hope nobody looks in it and sees it empty.... they'll think I'm nutso!

DH is taking me to a football game tomorrow (not soccer, but https://www.stampeders.com/ football) Maybe all the noise will get LO to start thinking about coming out!

Wasn't someone supposed to be testing this week? (I've gotten so forgetful lately!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi and I were supposed to be testing but we're chickens! :rofl:

How did the dogs and empty stroller walk go? Any funny looks??


----------



## krissi

CD1 AGAIN for me I am afraid, fingers crossed me and Kerry are not cycle buddies xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I wanna be your cycle bud! :hissy: 

Im too scared to leave LTTC without you! Judging by my CP.... witch is defo going to show xxx


----------



## Pux

The dogs were a handful and I think I may have to stick to the sidewalks if I have them on leash because it could be a bit of a bumpy ride.

We did walk by a neighbour and she yelled "Ohhh! You have a baby! Can I see it?" 
I replied "Uh, unless you're a doctor or you have xray vision, you're gonna have to wait a week to see her... just like me." And I grabbed my protruding belly and gave it a shake to make my point.
I had to explain to the poor woman that I was practicing for when the baby comes.


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: @ your neighbour Pux! 

So Im assuming you doing star jumps to get LO out now! xxx


----------



## krissi

Kerry if you get a BFP I am more than happy to boot you (gently of course) out of LTTC, I am a big girl I will cope on my own I want you to go trotting off to 1st tri xx


----------



## Sambatiki

:hissy: Tough... Im staying! :p


----------



## mom2pne

Pux lol Thats funny what you told your neighbor! Have you been telling your LO that she's been evicted and needs to leave the womb NOW! ?

Krissi and samba I'm so sorry you are on another cycle! 

AFM I have my first weekly u/s today! My OB didn't want to wait till next Monday when I go to Madison for a Level 2 u/s so she had her nurse schedule one for me. Man I hope none of you get fifths disease while pg! With all the worry I have for Lennox it's been kinda hard to enjoy the last tri! The only good thing is I get to see my son grow weekly and how much weight he gains! They normally have u/s for 8-10 weeks and then you don't have anymore, but because I have only 8 more weeks left I will get an u/s every week till I have him!


----------



## Pux

At my doctors appointment yesterday she said that I was a finger tip dilated and still high up... which means I'm not anywhere near going into labour :(

I've tried everything from pineapple, to walking, to swimming, to spicy foods... I guess I have to come to terms that she's not likely to be on time. I guess on the bright side, my mom doesn't get here until Thursday, so at least she'll be here for the birth.

Mom2pne-that's awesome you get US's every week! My last one was the 4D I bought for my husbands bday!


----------



## mom2pne

Worst u/s ever!
My take is that that was the first u/s the tech has done! On the screen the images were even more hazy then normal. She didn't seem to be doing much of anything! Yes she measured his legs, head and abdomen, but she didn't even look at his heart or spine, not much of anything in fact. She also didn't give me any pics. She said there was nothing to see! What!? I know we couldn't get a look at his face as he is vertex and anterior, but couldn't you have printed out some body part of his for me. Also the whole thing lasted 10-15 minutes total. I'm glad I get a better u/s next week! 


As for the rest of the night it went OK! I didn't get to see any babies in the nursery as there were only about 5 moms that delivered and had their babies in the room with them, but while we were on tour Rock a Bye Baby was played twice which means 2 babies were born within about 5 minutes of each other. That was great to hear and brought tears to my eyes! When we were all done with that we went back downstairs and finished the class. My dh and I left early because my back was hurting me and we also forgot pillows before we left. They were just going to do the breathing exercises one more time.


----------



## mom2pne

Any news on Pux? 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Pux

Hey guys! just a quick update:
Last Tuesday morning I started having contractions (5 mins apart to start out with and after having a shower dropped to every three mins) After 42 hours, a couple shots of morphine, an epidural and a third degree perineal tear I gave birth to *Ryley Victoria *@ 11:05 pm on Wednesday July 22! She weighed in at 7lbs 12 oz.

After some weight loss issues, a strict feeding schedule and (still) the most painful girly bits EVER: I'm starting to regulate my sleep. The first week I think I was getting 2-4 hours sleep a night. Last night I think I got 5. If I didn't have my parents here doing all my housework for me, I would have collapsed!

Have I told you one baby is enough and Ryley probablly won't have any brothers or sisters ;) ?

How's everyone else?


----------



## LeaArr

yayayay!! Congrats hun! :wohoo:


----------



## krissi

Congrats Pux and welcome to the world Ryley Victoria xxx


----------



## Pux

I posted a quick thread in the birth announcements section that has a picture of Ryley. You can see all the hair!
Anyone POAS lately?


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats Pux! She's beautiful! Only child? lol 

Well if my dh had his way Trent would have been an only child. I wanted a big family and thats what I have. But 5 is it! I'm so done! At least this pregnancy is less painful than my last. With my twins I could hardly walk because of all the pelvic pain. 

But I do have some issues with this pregnancy. You know how I said I had gotten fifths disease from my twins. Well, Lennox got it too. He became anemic, but has fully recovered without any blood transfusions. On the 28th I found out that is blood flowing through a blood vessel in the brain was at 64.2 when it is 66 or higher than they do more monitoring and the transfusions. The perinatalogist was hopeful that he was slightly anemic and was recovering. Which he was because on the 3rd I had another u/s and his number had dropped to 30.7 in a week and the high risk OB said that that was very, very normal. So thank goodness he is doing fine now! Also the week of the 28th was a bad week for me other than worrying about Lennox. My mom turned 59 on the 26th and died the next day. I found out the morning of the 28th the day I should have been happy because my son Ty turned 13. Which he almost didn't make it to see his 1st month. Well her funeral was the 31st. 

Well on a better note I have only 4w 6d left till my due date! Yay I'm so happy! But then it's going to be even more of a struggle for me as I need to lose weight so i look good for our trip to Australia in 2011. Its going to take me that long to lose because I was 289 before i got pg. I may have lost some weight during this pregnancy as I am only about 302 pounds now. 

Samba, Krissi and LeaArr GL with testing! I hope you get a :BFP: !


----------



## krissi

So sorry to hear about your mum babe xx


I have given up testing lol! The hospital told me IVF was my only option so I have resigned myself to not ever falling naturally so i am saving disappointment!


----------



## mom2pne

krissi said:


> So sorry to hear about your mum babe xx
> 
> 
> I have given up testing lol! The hospital told me IVF was my only option so I have resigned myself to not ever falling naturally so i am saving disappointment!

Thank you!

And sorry about your news! :hugs: Are you going to look into IVF? I know a lot of people doing that from twin sites I go on because that was there last hope and some ended up preggy on their own after the births of their twins. GL and I hope all works out for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Reedy

Congratulations Pux Ryley is sooo gorgeous x 

Sorry to hear that Krissi x I hope IVF comes good for you :kiss:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Im sorry I havent popped in earlier :flower:

Pux - Congrats on the birth of Ryley!!! You did so well.... 42 hours :shock: Im sure it was worth EVERY second. 

Mom - Sounds like its been a really tough few weeks for you. :hug:

Krissi - You are going to get up the duffs.... even if it is with IVF! xxxx

Lea - Good luck for this cycle! :dust:


----------



## LeaArr

Pux - I can see Ryley is already a Flames fan! :wohoo:

Mom - :hugs:

Krissi - Best of luck with IVF. If anyone deserves a :bfp: it's you hun 

Samba - Thanks for the :dust:


----------



## Pux

It's been awhile since i've had a chance to post (who would have thought a baby would take all your free time away!?) Hope everyone is getting lucky :happydance: Here's some 6 week pics of Ryley...https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm123/puxlut/090904_0005.jpg

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm123/puxlut/090904_0008.jpg
https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm123/puxlut/090904_0014.jpg


----------



## mom2pne

Pux I forgot how fast they grow from the tiny little babies that don't open their eyes much to having them look upon the world with such curiosty. She's beautiful!

AFM my lo should be here Tuesday! I'm being induced. I have to be at the hospital by 5:30am my time so That's probably 11:30 yours. I think your 6 hrs ahead of me.


----------



## krissi

Mom2pne good luck tomorrow xxxx Can't wait to see the pics!!

Pux she is gorgeous and growing up so quick!!

Today is my IVF initial consultation!! Arrrgghhh!!


----------



## mom2pne

Krissi Thanks and GL with the consultation! I hope IVF works right away for you!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

mom2pne - I hope that all is going well for you! Cant wait to hear all about the birth! xxx

Pux - Ryley is soooo cute! 

Krissi - Not long until PUPO!!! 

Lea - good luck chicken! :dust:
Update from me..... 

Starting clomid next cycle! :yipee: Although hoping that I wont need it! Esp as Ive paid for the prescription! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Krissi - IVF:dust: 

Pux - Ryley is such a stunner!!

mom2pne - not long now. I am so excited for you. 

Samba - I am hoping you get a pre-clomid :bfp: :dust:

As for myself, should be expecting :witch: today. Temps were still high, so I tested and :bfn: but it's still early. I have an 11 LP, so I will need to wait for a few more days to get an accurate HPT I think.


----------



## mom2pne

Here he is! Lennox Robert born September 8th, 2009 @ 3:22pm CST Weighing 8 pounds 1 ounce and 21.5 inches. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/0908091604.jpg

I'll write is birth story when I have time, but you probably won't believe it!


----------



## LeaArr

He's perfect!! Congratulations!


----------



## krissi

He is gorgeous welcome to the world Lennox and Congrats to you mom2pne.

No more kokopelli babies due, come on Samba and LeaArr lets get preggers!!


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYYY welcome to the world little lennox! mom2pne I hope youre recovering well! xxxx :hugs: Hes a little corker! xxx

Lea - Hope that the witch keeps away xxx :dust:

Krissi - WELL SAID LADY!! 

Pux - Hope you and ryley are well xxx
Im now in the 2ww... finally on CD22! phewwww.... :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

How is everyone? 

I'm fine and so is Lennox. In my sig is a pic of him I took today because he is now 3 weeks old.


----------



## krissi

Mom2pne, u will have to change your user name to mon2pnenl!! He is gorgeous.

Also LeaArr where is your announcement in here!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Started the clomid this cycle... eurgghhhh its HORRID!!! I dont like it at all! But needs must and all that jazz!! 

Mom2pne - Lennox is gorgeous as ever!!

Lea - Yup announcement please :rofl:

Krissi - We're holding the team up here :rofl: 

Mariucha - How are you and little sarah?? 

Pux - Hows things with you??? 

Hope everyone is well! xxxx


----------



## krissi

Well its cool to be fashionably late but I guess we are taking the piss a bit now...

Kerry & Krissi must try harder.....
Kerry & Krissi must try harder.....
Kerry & Krissi must try harder.....
Kerry & Krissi must try harder.....
Kerry & Krissi must try harder.....


----------



## Sambatiki

I am trying hard..... :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## Chris77

Wow, when did this thread start up? :dohh: :rofl:
Like, Krissi, I am fashionably late. :rofl: :rofl:

Hello all! :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - AAAAGES AGO!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

That's what I thought. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

11th November last year! :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Never too late to join us though Chris xx


----------



## Chris77

Awww thanks Krissi :hugs:

I honestly have NO idea why I had NO idea this thread was here. :dohh: As my husband would say, "Well, Chris you are really not observant at all!" :rofl: :rofl:

Crap...is it 4:00 yet? :rofl: I can't wait to go home - I am soooo exhausted and I went to bed relatively early last night. It's only 8:13 am here....looooooooooong way to go. :sleep:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> 11th November last year! :rofl:

:shock: Well then, here's to being REALLY fashionably late! :wine: :rofl:
I swear I think sometimes a bomb could off in front of me and I'd have no clue. :rofl:

I'm always in my own little world....it's okay though....they know me here. :D


----------



## LeaArr

krissi said:


> Also LeaArr where is your announcement in here!

I was waiting til I felt comfortable with it. Feeling kinda down lately, not wanting to get my hopes up. 

For those who are out of the loop, see ticker below. Sorry for the delay. 

:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYYY Thanks lea!!!! xxxxxx

Chris - I like fairies..... thats why I go off with them sometimes!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Kerry

Lea, so sorry you're feeling down hun. :hugs: I am feeling very down myself today...my eyes keep welling with tears regardless of whether or not I want them to. :dohh: I just can't wait to go home, go to Kohl's buy me a pick me up gift (well I actually have to exchange a blouse but while I'm there........), bring home McDonald's :munch: and snuggle in bed with my Annie girl and a good book.


----------



## Sambatiki

Awwww :hugs: to you both xxxxx


----------



## Chris77

I love this clip...Californication is one of my favorite shows.....and I feel the need to post it everywhere :rofl: :rofl: God, I need to get a life. :dohh: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A704alprjc4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## krissi

Aww LeaArr sorry you are so down hun sending you massive cyber hugs xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

GROUP HUG! 

https://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/gatsby6306/thsmiley_huggrouphuggle.gif


----------



## Chris77

Me toooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:friends: <~~~~~~~that smilie will have to suffice :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Everytime I come in.......people disappear! :shrug: :shrug: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Morning girlies how are we all today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im gravy baby!!!! 

Hows everyone else?? 

Chis smells :rofl:


----------



## Pux

Sambatiki said:


> 11th November last year! :rofl:

That was the day I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## krissi

Morning girls, hope you all had a lovely weekend... I HATE MONDAYS!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hello girls :hi:

Krissi, I totally hate Mondays too. :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Hiya sweetie!! Hows things?? 

Scan went well... 2 FAT follies... 1 due to burst tomorrow... :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies, mind if i join in the fun?, im in the 2ww now:)


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYY missy is here!!! 

Just waiting for CD21 bloods on tuesday and then I'll be in the 1ww LOADS better than the 2WW!!! 

How is everyone??


----------



## MissyMojo

u'll b pleased to know samba last night shite is sprted!!! stupid idiot of a husband i have some times,

im not quite into 1ww got some odd niggles going on down the right hand side, below me knicker lin... weird!


----------



## Sambatiki

Missy - hmmmmm Im not saying anything but..... :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/202758-just-have-feeling.html ..... this explains it! i dunno i just feel something this month, tried explaining that to hubby and he laughed n said "ur gonna feel sick from as soon as you get a positive, morning sicknes is in the head so if u dont test ever u wont get it" :rofl: what a muppet man


----------



## maccy

Hiya ..how you all doing, I hope we'll be getting some more babies in here soon. I have my FX for all of you and wish you all loads of luck this cycle!! x


----------



## krissi

Hi missy!!

Well girls another Monday! Boo!

Scan again today clinic upped my meds so if it is possible I am even more of an emotional wreck at the mo, poor OH!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy - Hiya sweetie! :hugs:

Krissi - Come and stay with me.. we can be emo's together!! Good luck with your scan! 

Missy - Im telling you in here also... STEP AWAY FROM THE HPT'S!!! :rofl: 

Chris - Hows the Clomid working for you? 

Lots of luck :dust: and :hugs: to the Kokopelli mummies and babies! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls, well monday is over, the toughest day of the week if u ask me, 

so heres to a good week to us all :) :drunk: :wine: :dust: :friends:


----------



## krissi

Well bad news from camp Krissi again....

Oestrodiol levels very low only around 600 and they said they would expect 200 ish by now so have upped my meds to 225 and if no improvement by tomorrow treatment will be abandoned. To say I am devestated would be a total understatement. I have spent the whole night in tears and again this morning. I so want to be a mum. I always knew it may not be sucessful but to not even get a shot at it seems too cruel.


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart im sorry, 

sending you the biggest hugs my bandwitch can cope with :( :hugs:


----------



## krissi

So Samba has fabby temps, hows everyone elses cycle going?


----------



## MissyMojo

im Mojo and im a poas-aholic

its 9dpo and i want to uses a frer today!!
im due on saturday ... its only 3 days early hahaha


----------



## krissi

I say go for it hun!!


----------



## MissyMojo

lol!!!

i have u pushing and samba n sazza telling me wait :rofl: its only sat i have to hold out til!!


----------



## krissi

Yep but I have withdrawal symptoms as not had opp to test in months they are good girls lol!!


----------



## MissyMojo

Aww hunni xxx


----------

